# 40 ETEC on ECC Caimen



## [email protected] (Aug 15, 2010)

I just got a used 2010 East Cpae Caimen powered with a 40 hp Evinrude ETEC. 

Have tested two junk aluminum props just to get some numbers: 

- 13 1/4" 19 pitch (4600 rpms)
- 13 1/4" 17 pitch (5400 rpms)

I am mainly looking for top end but I dont want to be a dog out of the whole. Will sacrafice a little hole shot to gain on top end. I also do a lot of camping so I am loaded down often. 

Spoke with power tech and they recomded the powertech RED 13 1/4" 16 pitch.

Another option I have seen that has given good results for others is the ETEC Viper prop. 

Any thoughts? Any advice is greatly appreciated. 

If anyone here is in miami and has a 40-60 ETEC prop I would love to meet up and test. Would be awesome because these dealers want 50 buks each time to re-stock a prop. 

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 15, 2010)

40 ETEC range is 5000-6000 rpms.

But I have seen that 40 hp is delivered at 5600 rpms.

Should I shoot for closer to 6000??


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2011)

I would talk to Kevin @ ECC. If you can I would also sell that 40hp E-tec and buy a 60hp E-tec which are the same weight at 240lbs.

Congrats on the skiff!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 15, 2010)

Ive thought about it but max rating on this Caimen is a 50. They do offer the HP package but this skiff doesnt have it. So I dont know if it would be worth going up just 10 hp.


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2011)

> Ive thought about it but max rating on this Caimen is a 50. They do offer the HP package but this skiff doesnt have it. So I dont know if it would be worth going up just 10 hp.




I would then stick with what you have and call ECC for the right prop if you want speed vs. shallower running.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Im spinning a raker 20 on my skiff with a 60. I'd say youll probably be best at a 17 viper or 18 raker.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 15, 2010)

what rpms are you getting PIB?


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> what rpms are you getting PIB?


5600 trimmed out with the 20.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 15, 2010)

so I ran the 13 7/8" Viper 15 pitch today and was only getting 5500 rpms with a light load. And as I lifted the tabs to about 1/2 way up it would propoise but I didnt have that problem with 17 picth aluminum I was trying. 

Could the larger diameter of this Viper prop be the reason I am not getting the higher rpms I was expecting?

Next prop I will be trying will be is the Powertech RED3 13 1/4" 16 picth. I think because its a smaller diameter prop I wil get the numbers i am expecting. 

Might also be be trying a Rogue 4 blade (pitch??) and maybe a OMC SST prop in 15 pitch.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 15, 2010)

will be getting in contact with Kevin on monday also. Powertech tech support told me that ECC has ordered a few RED3 prop in 16 and 17 pitch so maybe thats the ticket.


----------



## High + Dry Adventures (Apr 11, 2011)

Snook 

Remember that diameter doesnt effect if it is only a slight change. 

1" of diameter can be up to 500 rpm difference so u will need to alter pitch to compensate. 

13 1/4 to 13 7/8 is a huge jump. 

You changed your diameter 5/8" so u must alter pitch. 
The difference u are getting is right. 

Increase in diameter of 5/8 x 500 decreases about  300 to 350rpm. And changing from a 17 to 15 is between increases 300-400rpm
A net of about 150

13 1/4 x 17 To a 13 7/8 x 15

5400rpm to 5500rpm

Hope this helps


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 15, 2010)

ok so from what I understand I should be looking for a 13 1/4 with a 15 pitch. 

or a 4 blade 13 1/4 13 pitch?


----------



## crl.wms (May 5, 2011)

I am running a 11 1/4 15P power tech, but we have different gear ratios (60 Suzuki). Mine is the stern lifting SC (semi-cleaver) model which I also run on my HB Marquesa. This helps with the porpoising. I have 7 props for the Marquesa and this one is best all around - I believe because of the sponsons.
The Caimen came with a different power tech (SRA) and it porpoised wildly.


----------



## High + Dry Adventures (Apr 11, 2011)

I'm not sure about cupping because I have never got it done. But from my understanding is that you will trade out something. More cup equals more bite on water but may reduce the top end more than you want. So many factors effect the prop. The less u alter the better

Diameter
Pitch 
Cup
Blades
Type

All effect it.


----------

